# Brook Co. Shltr WV-young male,skinny-experienced own or rescue



## NINADOG (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm not sure where this county is in WV but it's not close to me. I'm cross posting for a lady who lives near this shelter who has been trying to help this guy. She has met this dog and I can put you in touch with her for questions if you think you can help this boy. He's stressing out in the shelter and they have labeled him preferably rescue only. He's estimated to be about 16 mos of age and looks to be a working line type dog. He's very busy using his nose in the video. Shelter says he's not listed on their site so call for information. Shelter info:

Carlen 
Male Sable German Shepherd Dog
Brooke County Animal Shelter 
797 Mac Barnes Dr, Beech Bottom, West Virginia, 26030 ...
304-394-0800
Needs experienced rescue or adopter
Shelter is rescue friendly 
Can provide some transport if required
Will need to be neutered 
Previous information (initial viewing)
He is exhibiting kennel stress, very high energy, barking and backing away from strangers, but friendly with staff. So he would need to be fostered and socialized to be ready for a family for adoption. Would need experienced - GSD handler used to high drive working line GSD



HIS VIDEO https: https://youtu.be/B3C3iMdVle8


----------



## NINADOG (Oct 3, 2014)

Shelter appears to be in northern WV about 50 miles south of Pittsburgh.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for Carlen


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Bump


----------



## NINADOG (Oct 3, 2014)

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/33717984/ 

Carlin is now posted on Petfinder and there are some really great pictures of him. He is an extremelyl handsome looking dog and sounds like he's got a great temperament.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for Carlen.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for this handsome boy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for Carlen


----------

